# new tool



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I made this tool for plastering and when I use to use mesh ...It dose work good on paper and fibafuse at well ...I cant sell it  just want to know would anyone buy it...


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> I made this tool for plastering and when I use to use mesh ...It dose work good on paper and fibafuse at well ...I cant sell it  just want to know would anyone buy it...


Too late, now it's on the WWW someone else will have it on the shelves before you can say won ton :chinese:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

That looks super handy for little hand taping jobs.


----------



## Slick (Apr 14, 2013)

What's up ice rock I'm Matt that looks bad ass


----------



## CleanTaper (Apr 14, 2013)

looks like a worthy EFIS Tool for mesh for sure. As for taping, i am not so sure I would have a use for it.


----------



## CleanTaper (Apr 14, 2013)

is that a one Piece Kraft knife ? if so how do they compare to the Richard Black Handles?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

The Kraft one piece are the best I've used. Just make sure to get the ones with the rubber grip or else you'll have to put tape on it like I did. They are slippery as hell with no grips.
The corners are sharp and flexibility is medium to stiff I find. Well worth buying ! :yes:

Still have Richards for back up though !


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Too late, now it's on the WWW someone else will have it on the shelves before you can say won ton :chinese:


thats ok we all know who made it first :yes:


----------

